# Vents on stall walls close to floor?



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

To start out with, I am a Dad who knows nothing about horses, nor have I had expeiences keeping horses, but I am building my daughter a horse barn.

Anybody have an opinion on vents in stall walls near the floors? Theoretically I see where they can help prevent ammonia build-up in the stall. Our stalls are sliding door "kits" from Triton Barns. I am just about ready to start installing them. I really have no idea how "tight" a fit they will have in terms of allowing the air near the floors from circulating. 

Then again, if my daughter keeps up with mucking out the stalls, this shoudn't be an issue! 

Input please!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Unless you have one heckuva airtight barn or stalls with solid walls that go all the way to the ceiling, I don't think vents are at all needed and are going to be a giant PIA.

They will get shavings and poo stuck to them (and who wants to clean that muck out of lil vent holes?) and if you just did a large opening with no cover, a hoof could get caught.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

never heard of that. usually the half doors and open aisle doors allow for some air flow. If you have bars between the stalls and not solid walls that allows air flow. The main thing ammonia builds up is from poor drainage and poor cleaning.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What a great Dad you are!
You may already know this but just in case-be sure the bottom boards are pressure treated. They others don't need to be.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You don't want vents down there. Horses are destructive and self destructive critters. Put a vent down there without a cover and they'll somehow get get a part of their body that wont fit stuck in it. If you do put a cover on it they'll promptly remove the cover, cut themselves on that cover then get stuck in the hole. Heck, they might even somehow crawl through the darn hole and get out as some are escape artist.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Darrin said:


> You don't want vents down there. Horses are destructive and self destructive critters. Put a vent down there without a cover and they'll somehow get get a part of their body that wont fit stuck in it. If you do put a cover on it they'll promptly remove the cover, cut themselves on that cover then get stuck in the hole. Heck, they might even somehow crawl through the darn hole and get out as some are escape artist.


I don't recall he said they would not have covers . . . 

OP - Are you just venting or going to have an air movement system? Our barn has an air movement system. The stall vents are 18-20 inches from the stall floor. And yes, they have covers.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The daughter will be all excited about the barn and will keep the horse in it for a while but often barn chores get to be a drag so the horse stays out more and more. Vents are not a good idea for reasons mentioned. Think Murphy's Law when it comes to horses. Never think "this will do" as the horse will prove you wrong every time.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

As with all horse things, simpler is better (and safer). Skip the vents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

No vents. And dirt floors with centers filled with gravel deep down will help the most.

And proper cleaning too.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you want to adopt a daughter?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Casey02 said:


> Do you want to adopt a daughter?


:lol: Two?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> :lol: Two?


Three?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hehehe... the funny thing is he quit posting... once we asked!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Casey02 said:


> Hehehe... the funny thing is he quit posting... once we asked!


:lol: I noticed that. Big chicken! :rofl:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess he doesn't want us guys


----------

